# Is 8300ft of climbing too much?



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Is it too much for the first week of January? Today was the end of a 4 day block. I am in a base faze right now. But I ended up doing different rides with friends and everyone wanted to climb each day. So rather then say no and go off on my own I went along.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Isn't it really more about your power or heart rate zones? You could climb at zone 2 and get an easier workout than doing a flat ride at zone 4.
PS- 8,300' over 4 days doesn't sound like a big deal to me. My 42 mile ride yesterday was 1,805' of climbing and was very much a ride just to get some sun and base miles.
I rode much harder today for 40 miles yet gained only 600'.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanx after I got back and uploaded the data from my Garmin I was like WOW its only January. Most of the climbing was lower hart rate. I pushed it a little more today on the first few climbs. I don't have a power tap cant afford it, and my HR took a crap so I haven't replaced it yet. I'm kind of hopping I can upgrade my 200 to the 500 or the 510 so I won't need 2 devices and all the data will be in one place.

Edit: I guess I should add it was 153 miles in that 4 days too. 3 days of road and one Mountain.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

pulser955 said:


> Is it too much for the first week of January? Today was the end of a 4 day block. I am in a base faze right now. But I ended up doing different rides with friends and everyone wanted to climb each day. So rather then say no and go off on my own I went along.


On Saturday I will be doing over 8000k feet of climbing, but almost exclusively in Zone 2. This is a big part of my base period, but I also do this workout during the season when I'm not racing. I have found that as long as I stay at low heart rates, my weekday workouts are not compromised, and I am able to perform my intervals at a higher level. I think that lots of low zone climbing has always been a big key to my fitness. 

Now if you were attempting that much climbing in Zone 4 on a regular basis? You'd likely be a big candidate for early burnout.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

It's not too much if it stays within the parameters of your training goals. I don't do any climbing right now, mainly because getting soaked in sweat when it's 20 degrees out sux on the way down


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I did 7200 ft in one ride - YTD I'm at 123miles w/10,443 ft of gain - all of this is zone 2 training.

You are good! Keep at it.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

That would be a light week where I live. As long as you dont feel too run down, id say youre good.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> On Saturday I will be doing over 8000k feet of climbing


 8,000,000 feet of climbing? Pretty impressive.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, I am pretty impressive. By the end of January, I should easily approach 3 or 4 million feet... but that's just on weekdays.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> That would be a light week where I live. As long as you dont feel too run down, id say youre good.


I guess depending on what CAT your racing here it could be a light week here too. All the big climbs are off limits around here because of the weather. So I am stuck with the intermediate climbs. I'm not a road racer. I only do the spring road races and a crit or 2 if there easy to get to. I race mountain so I'm doing road work right now.


----------

